

Do large companies really generate 'real change' ? - ranparas
http://www.portfolio.com/views/columns/2007/11/15/Innovation-At-Big-Companies#page1

======
aswanson
Bell Labs did OK: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_Labs>

